# Best Frames in the North East



## Jeffzhear (Dec 2, 2006)

For years I have been buying frames, grooved bottom, wedge top from a local branch of a major supplier. I have been waiting for months for them to stock product so I can buy it and get building for next year. I got an email from them and I am told I'll have to wait a considerable amount of time more. I'd like a few suggestions for a not so distant supplier to NE Pennsylvania of high quality frames. I am trying to keep the shipping costs down and actually get frames so I can get building them. I am looking for wedge top, grooved or spit bottom frames of HIGH quality.


----------



## tecumseh (Apr 26, 2005)

have you considered kelleys?


----------



## Michael Palmer (Dec 29, 2006)

Humble Abodes in Maine has, I think, the best frames on the market. I use the grooved top and bottom bars, and install the foundation with hot wax.


----------



## Jeffzhear (Dec 2, 2006)

Michael, thanks for the post. I called Humble Abodes today and got some pricing and shipping costs. The woman I talked to was so nice! Tomorrow I'll call Kelly's and get a price from them on the frames and then compare the details. Shipping is running from Humble to me about 13.5 cents a frame. I liked the fact that Humble has grooved bottoms, vs the split. Most of mine are grooved, although I would be interested in why people prefer one over the other. I think I know when it comes to grooved top bars vs Wedge top...


----------



## mwjohnson (Nov 19, 2004)

Hi Jeff,
I've been using betterbees and am happy, haven't ordered from them direct since I get them from thru James Powers here in Cooperstown.

There is a place in PA.... Millers Apiary Supply is the name....(I think)...I have used their nuc boxes, which were o.k. , but not their frames. I don't have a number handy, but can find it if you give me a little time...maybe someone out there knows it.

Also, Kelly has a dealer in Granville N.Y. now, (near Whitehall), a little further than Waverly but....
New England Farms
31 Main Street - P.O. Box 235
Granville, N.Y.
518-642-3270

Not sure I can stop there on my way up to VT. this Thanksgiving but I'm going to call them to see if they're open and check it out.

Mark


----------



## Michael Palmer (Dec 29, 2006)

Jeffzhear said:


> I would be interested in why people prefer one over the other.


Other than the fact that split bottom bars are weaker than grooved...

The bees hide queen cups in the space between the bars. I'm a queen cell cutter...if the circumstances are right, I'll remove queen cells and cups as part of a swarm control manipulation. It's tough to see the ones they hide up in the space between the bars...just like the ones they hide in Pierco end bars.


----------



## RAlex (Aug 18, 2001)

Hi Jeff ... I am having the same problem. It has been months and the last three trips to waverly they have not had some of the frames and foundation in stock for shallows. In october they told me to check back in nov , then told me to check back in dec . Cant help but wonder whats going on with them? I have heard about Kelly`s having a place in NY but havent had the info (which was posted by Mark...Thank You)....Rick


----------



## mwjohnson (Nov 19, 2004)

I have been thinking  wonder if we could put together a big enough order that would justify making a run up to maine...?


----------



## Jeffzhear (Dec 2, 2006)

mwjohnson said:


> I have been thinking  wonder if we could put together a big enough order that would justify making a run up to maine...?


Wow, interesting thought, however, it's almost a 1000 miles round trip and with the cost of gas alone it would be too expensive. I just told my buddy about Humble yesterday and he ordered his already. I have a call into them and are waiting for them to call me back....going to order a bunch today, as well.


----------



## HoneyMaple (May 23, 2008)

I was at betterbee today and they have frames in stock. Picked up 100 Medium wedge top, grooved bottom. No problem.


----------



## BeeTeach (Nov 10, 2005)

I have been buying my woodenware from BeeLine Apiaries in Milford PA (near Bedford). Fairly decent quality with an incredible price.


----------



## honeyman46408 (Feb 14, 2003)

*Best Frames in the North East *

I dont know about the *Best *frames but I have bought from Beeline before and picking up more week after next, I go for price and I will bee on my way back from Jersey I can save the price of the BIG BROWN TRUCK !


----------



## Jeffzhear (Dec 2, 2006)

BeeTeach said:


> I have been buying my woodenware from BeeLine Apiaries in Milford PA (near Bedford). Fairly decent quality with an incredible price.


Just out of curiosity I would be interested in the pricing for deep and medium wedge top and grooved bottom frames? Do they offer a quantity discount.

I ordered 700 hundred of frames from Humble Abodes yesterday. Their price, even with added shipping was about what I pay from a major supplier which I have to drive over and pick them up (30 minutes away). So, I've saved money! And based on a few here on this web site who vouched for the quality, I ordered them. I'll let you know what I think in a few weeks after I have started building them. And thanks for the suggestion.

And my buddy down the road ordered 300 hundred deep frames from Humble based on talking to me. Word of mouth, reputation, having product in stock and decent pricing goes a long way towards making the sale.


----------



## BeeTeach (Nov 10, 2005)

Jeff,

Beeline Apiaries
5765 Main Rd
Bedford, PA 15522
814-586-4699
Jonathan Showalter

They will send you a catalog and price sheet. There are a couple different levels of grade. End of season they have been offering a steep cut on their budget grade to relieve some of their stock. They also put out a newsletter they call "Sawdust and Stings." I have never been disappointed in what I get for the money I spend.

B


----------



## Jeffzhear (Dec 2, 2006)

BeeTeach said:


> Jeff,
> 
> Beeline Apiaries
> 5765 Main Rd
> ...


BeeTeachThanks so much for the information. I'll call them on Monday and get their price sheet and go from there. I just got tired of waiting for frames and wanted to get building for next season. So, with an initial order to arrive next week, I am set to go and then I can try some other suppliers. I've always stuck to the local guys....a sense of loyalty I guess. However, when they don't have product, I have to go elsewhere.

Thanks again


----------



## panubee (Nov 16, 2007)

*Beeline*

Beeline is a small manufacturer.

I had bought frames from them at their previous location for $55 per 100 frames. They used to have a price break for 500 and 1000 frames as well. They will special order to the type of frame you want. Two years ago the turn around was a few days.

I still have a couple hundred frames.

Mike


----------



## Michael Palmer (Dec 29, 2006)

Jeffzhear said:


> I'll let you know what I think in a few weeks after I have started building them.


You won't be disappointed.


----------



## wbee (Mar 4, 2005)

Waverly will be getting a semi-load of woodenware next week.....


----------



## chefbeek (Sep 7, 2007)

*Got Frames?*

Went to Waverly yesterday 12/10 and bought 50 grooved top mediums and 50 wedge top deeps-all with the new 1/2" bottom bar. So I guess the eagle has landed.


----------



## adamf (Jan 28, 2006)

BeeTeach said:


> I have been buying my woodenware from BeeLine Apiaries in Milford PA (near Bedford). Fairly decent quality with an incredible price.


We got frames from Jonathan Showalter (owner of BeeLine) last season. They were fine and indeed, resonably priced.

Adam Finkelstein
www.vpqueenbees.com


----------

